# MT#1 Die Holder??



## chriselle (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't put off not cutting my own threads any more.  Unfortunately, my little Carbatec lathe is a #1 taper and I can't seem to find a holder any where.  I guess I could use a jump extension MT#1 to MT#2 with a standard #2 holder but I'd rather try to skip the extension.  Any of you guys "in the know" have any suggestions?? 

  Thanks,

   Chris


----------



## me2cyclops (Feb 3, 2009)

check "sherline" they have a MT0 holder 
or hold a taig die holder in a 1/2 drill chuck


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 3, 2009)

If you have a drill chuck for the tail piece, they make holders to fit them.  That's what I use.  If not, there is little to lose by using a 1 to 2 adapter.  The tailstock needs to be loose and move when cutting threads with taps and dies so you're not really sacrificing any accuracy.


----------



## chriselle (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  I'll check out the chuck route.


----------



## bradh (Feb 4, 2009)

You could make a holder. Here are some images of a bearing holder I made for a MT#1 tailstock. I use this old lathe as a buffer now and I needed to hold a bearing in the tailstock. The holder is two peices of wood glued together. The taper is turned onto the one end.


----------

